# Oink Is Full



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 27, 2009)

54 Teams. 3 on a list if some one drops out. 40 people on for the judging class. If any one can help, Please call George 716-759-4328 or Katy (at the event center) 716-759-8483
Thanks
Pigs


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 29, 2009)

Where's the Lunchmeat?  Can't believe they're not cooking!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 1, 2009)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Where's the Lunchmeat?  Can't believe they're not cooking!


I know Dallas, they are a no show this year. Things are getting nuts. They want to make room for six more teams. That's 60 total. 
Hay Bubba, Barb may be back to help out so you can get a hug.   
I'm working the turn in window and the ice buggy, plus a general towel bitch. I don't mind. It's all for BBQ. And we all love that.

Pigs


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 1, 2009)

*No quite full yet?*

From OINKS facebook account 

Oinktoberfest Contrary to rumor, we are not sold out... We have a few spots left, although it is already a record 55 teams & counting. We reworked the layout, tweaked a few other things and decided to expand a bit to accommodate a few more teams. We still nee...d certified judges & there are still a few spots open in the official KCBS Judge's Certification Class. Please go to the website for additional info & the apps.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm just going on what Jug Head George tells me. And that changes every day.  :roll: 

Pigs


----------

